# Army Painting Challenge - September 2013



## humakt

OK this is a new Septembers thread.

To celebrate the release of Space Marines, which start witht he same letter as this month I am making this a double entry month.

If you enter 2 units you can redeem one of your alread used month passes. Note you cant get an extra pass if you have not used any yet.

Best of luck.


----------



## Relise

Soul Grinder for me. Freshly under coated this morning


----------



## emissaryofdark

*back to the dark elves*

after painting all that tau last month i thought i will take it easy this month.

im going for 2 characters and 2 units of mounted troops.
cold one riders and dark riders with conversions for the command groups
character on each one of the mounts.
im not painting the standard bearer unless i get the time.

at the last minute they are done!!!!!


----------



## Septok

Some High Elf Archers this time around. Let's not almost fail again like last month, shall we?


----------



## Mossy Toes

My entry this month: a Vindicator.

Second entry (operating in the assumption that the very first month, the squad I posted to the next month only an hour after the first thread was locked ended up not counting, so I'm hoping to earn that back): my homemade Daemon Prince:


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Hopefully I will be able to get both my units of Thallaxii done this month...

Although having not yet used a RLC... do I need to?

OF COURSE! As I have a tournament on the 5th of October...!

Here are a few pictures of the first one I have built (packing a Cyclone)- these will be used as Cybernetica 'counts-as' for additional terminator squads - seeing as I already have one, and the Iron Hands aren't supposed to have any... but are known for using Cybernetics and AI units... 

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

Humakt - as I am currently using the Dark Angels Codex, but want to add some Ally units from the new SM Codex - does that count as my 2nd army?


----------



## Iraqiel

First unit this month will be a squad of terminators. Second unit tbc later on, depending on what I have for free time.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I'll *try* to get a unit of 10 paladins, and a unit of 5 paladin cavalry (or maybe a hero) done!

Paladins









And then the hero and cavalry (don't know which, if either, I'll get done yet.)


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Gonna take a second shot at these guys, and redeem last month's RL card with a Cadre Fireblade, which I will get a pic of later.



EDIT: Finally got around to getting a pic of the fireblade posted.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Question Humakt: I believe I stated marines was going to be my first army and my Harlequins as my second. However, I have never actually painted a marine yet for this and only done the Harlies. So my Question, can I change my "first" army to Harlies and change my "second" army to my WFB Empire?

*edit* - Well at this point better to ask forgiveness than permission. :biggrin:

Here is my first unit for the month, a unit of Empire Archers using the old Battle Master figures. Models are ugly as sin and I didn't clean up my mold lines like I should, but they are table-top ready:

Before:









After









**Edit 2**
Here is my second unit for the month. A unit of Empire Crossbowmen to go with the Archers.

Before:









After:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

pfft um...









looted wagon? yeah lets go with that


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I've not used any real life cards and i know i can't gain anything from it but i decided when i started this that i would treat double months as an additional challenge and try to complete 2 units every time one came around. 
I'm going to try to get both my 2 stonegolem deffdredds and my grots mob completed.


----------



## Jacobite

I wanted to do more Termies this month but I am having primer supply issues and I'm not basecoating them by hand, so instead I'm doing this:


----------



## Nordicus

I will be trying my skills out on this newly bought Skulltaker.


----------



## Barnster

Last couple of months have been a fail for me, so I really need to redeem one of those RLCs.

Before I post pics can I ask a question? I want to switch to a Tyrants legion force. (Rules in IA9), but rather than using loyalist models, using Chaos as IMO the list screams Word Bearers. As the list mixes Auxillia/ Guard/ Marines can I choose this list as a second force? (I 'll do my best for cool conversions including chaos TH/SS Termis, and traitor guardsmen...)


----------



## Old Man78

I'm gonna re-enter the assault squad from last month and try redeem a real life card,










and as one of my sgts used to say, "if you're gonna be a bear be a grizzly" and enter a vindicator, I'm moving house this month and the missus is due baby number 2, so a big win or EPIC fail is on the cards!!!!!


----------



## CGall10

So last month I didn't quite finish all my models making me use my 3rd rl card (2 for entering the comp 2 months late and the 3rd last month)

If I finish two units could I still be in the competition but have no more rl cards?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

CGall10 said:


> If I finish two units could I still be in the competition but have no more rl cards?


So long as you have 10 entries at the end of the challenge you should be good. There's usually another month later on were you can make 2 entries to regain a RL card.


----------



## Asmodus

*Asmodus Sept entry*

This month, we are going back to the start and another Dark Vengeance Tactical Squad with Modifications.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Right im done for this month nice and early.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Goddnabbit Honka! truly motivated fellow! i needs to get my stuff out and done urrgh! I am lacking the pictures but I will do my prince althran dude and sumething else. Plus ill add my mage finished pics since i havent already -_-


----------



## Jacobite

Dread is done:










It's tempting to do another unit for them this month but I haven't used any RL cards yet (and you can't earn an extra) plus I've got other projects to finish off so I think it's best I concentrate on them now I've completed this months challenge.


----------



## Nordicus

And here is my Skulltaker for the month.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Wooo! Althran is done please dont judge the goddamn aweful pictures 




Plus my hopeful redeaming RLC is 10 swordmasters 


Ohh and I did finish the fecking mage yet more shiiiiiiteeee pictures




Need a new camera i think! But i think Im remarkedly getting better at painting


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Wooo! Althran is done please dont judge the goddamn aweful pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus my hopeful redeaming RLC is 10 swordmasters
> 
> 
> Ohh and I did finish the fecking mage yet more shiiiiiiteeee pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a new camera i think! But i think Im remarkedly getting better at painting


These are looking really good Dragblud, i think the issues with the pictures might be more of a lighting issue than a camera issue. I reckon a light box would fix it right up. Even so, the blending looks top notch.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Khorne's Fist said:


> Gonna take a second shot at these guys, and redeem last month's RL card with a Cadre Fireblade, which I will get a pic of later.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Finally got around to getting a pic of the fireblade posted.


Got these guys finished last night. Will get the basing done when I finish the Fireblade.


----------



## Old Man78

Damn you K.F and your speedy painting, I've lots left to do!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Oldman78 said:


> Damn you K.F and your speedy painting,


Speedy? It's taken me 6 weeks to get these guys any more than base coated. I have however made great progress today on the Fireblade. It's amazing the amount you get done when the wife and child are gone out for the day.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Khorne's Fist said:


> It's amazing the amount you get done when the wife and child are gone out for the day.


True that. My wife is going to be working late (really late) two nights this week. Hopefully will be enough time to finish out a few models. :grin:


----------



## Iraqiel

Right, terminator squad one done, photo will be up in an edit tomorrow.

Photo; (Quilt courtesy some very nice ladies at AussieHeroes)









Terminator squad two underway, hopefully I'll manage to redeem that RLC before the end of the month!

Edit: Due to poor life choices, I decided painting was more important than work or sleep and stayed up very late to smash out a second set of five Terminators.

The unpainted second terminator squad:


----------



## Relise

Relise said:


> Soul Grinder for me. Freshly under coated this morning
> View attachment 959939954


All finished and varnished. And before I pop off on holiday on Saturday


----------



## Nordicus

Might I ask which colors your use for that blue theme? I like the way it pops and I'm contemplating starting a Tzeentch division of my daemon army myself


----------



## Relise

You may 

It was just the old ultamarines blue as a base (very old hex pot with white lid but I think the colour is the same as the last set of paints - nearest of new colours is Altdorf Guard Blue according to the GW colour conversion chart). 
I washed this with very old Blue Wash (again hex pot but black lid this time) and brought up to highlights starting with Ultramarines blue and then gradually adding in white to lighten it in the layers. I finally put on a layer of Blue Glaze (the latest one Guilliman Blue) to bring it together.

On the armour plates I edged a UM blue base with the blue wash then sponged on silver before applying a couple of coats of Blue Ink (again old pot!) to try and get a different texture.

I don't paint blue very often so have a load of old paints which are all still in good condition!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Iraqiel

And last of all, both my two squads painted and looking table top standardy together. These late nights are going to be the end of me...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Got the Fireblade finished tonight. Quite happy with how he turned out considering he's my first Tau infantry model.


----------



## Old Man78

Good work there K.F, really like how the cloak turned out!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Oldman78 said:


> Good work there K.F, really like how the cloak turned out!


Cheers mate. How are those assault marines coming along?


----------



## Asmodus

*Asmodus Sept Entry*

Finished, second Tactical squad of DV DA


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Asmodus said:


> Finished, second Tactical squad of DV DA


um doesnt DVDA stand for somthing else?
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=D.V.D.A


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Huh here was me worrying that i wouldn't have time to actually get the squad of grots painted (read started) this month and that i would end up only completing a single unit when i realised that my two golems are counts as deffdredds so are both independant units in their own right. 

Before









After


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Gonna have to play a RL card this month. Two Scout campouts with the boy killed two entire weekends... I did get the unit built and primed, but it will have to wait until next month.


----------



## Septok

Well, they're done. The good news is that I think they look pretty decent. The bad news is that the picture does them absolutely no justice. Googly eyes ahoy!










Well, anyway, it's been a pretty easy month.


----------



## Barnster

Never managed to paint the units I wanted to but did get a psyker painted, counts as a primaris a IG army or a rogue psyker if I play using the renegade list (15point psyker for the win!)

I need to get a replacement lens for my phone camera


----------



## Old Man78

Very poor pic i've only got a tablet at the moment, as i'm moving house and dealing with new baby!!!!!!!!!!!



I


----------



## Mossy Toes

Aaaaarg dead phone for a week means tough to upload photos. Well, here's my Princebossman with Black Mace.


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Pics will be up later! Forgot to take any last night...


----------



## humakt

I wil close this thread on Monday to give you time to get the last entries in.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Ooh. That might give me time to beast mode through my Vindi as well, which I didn't think I had time to do.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Thanks to the extra days I managed to finish the second unit for the month. Appended it to my original post.


----------



## Iraqiel

Grimzagg, that paint job is amazing. I am super impressed.


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Pics!

Finally...

2 squads of Cybernetica painted up to use as Terminators for my Iron Hands:















The models are mounted on bases from PDC Gaming (see the shop link below)

With my Iron Hands army at the M.A.D. 3 tournament yesterday in Aldershot, I managed to attain 13th place, and pick up the 'Best Army' award!





Really stoked to receive this, there were lots of phenomenal armies there, including or very own Humakt's WAAAAGH! NID!

I must thank Humakt for running this thread, as it has really helped me to get my painting groove on!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Iraqiel said:


> Grimzagg, that paint job is amazing. I am super impressed.


Cheers Iraqiel, it was a lot easier than it looks. The crystals helped, casting blue shadows on sections so that i could work out where to add the blue highlights.


----------

